# UPS or PSU problem?



## saswat23 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was using FSP SAGA-II 500 with Zebronics 600VA UPS. It was working fine. As battery of the UPS had been weak, so I replaced it with a new EXIDE battery and it worked fine. 
Then I RMA'd my PSU. As the RMA would have taken longer so I used an Intex PSU till I got my replacement. The Intex PSU was also working fine with the UPS. Then FSP gave me a 700W PSU in replacement. 

Now the thing is summer has started, so have the power cuts. And my UPS is unable to give backup even for a minute when I am playing game: CS Source or any other. As power goes off, the UPS makes cont. sound and shuts down withing 15sec. But if I connect only the monitor the UPS gives backup for 10-15mins easily. Even it gives backup if I dont game, say I am making a presentation or any such thing. 
When asked, Zeb says its the fault of the battery and EXIDE says its either overload or UPS' fault. EXIDE ran a 200W bulb and it gave backup absolutely fine. When they ran the 2nd bulb the UPS shuts down as it happens with me.

Can anyone explain me what's the problem exactly? How can it be overload? I am running my PC w/o any GPU. So, max power consumption shouldn't be anything more than 150W-200W.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 30, 2013)

the exide is of less power...i guess


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2013)

You mean the battery probably has become weak? 
Anyway to check it?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

wait ! the battery should give backup of 300-350W at-least ( though for a minute or two ) .. so tell the exide guys to test with a 200W and 100W buld instead of 2x 200W bulbs. Also make sure your PSu is not comsuming lots of power due to lower efficiency as some PSU's efficiency drops with increased heat.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 30, 2013)

EXIDE guys will send the battery for testing on Monday. It will take a day and I will get a new replacement only if the battery is weak. Else the same battery will be returned. So, they have denied to check the battery any further. They even dont have device to check the battery except for the two 200W bulbs. 

About the PSU, its stated to be a 80+ certified one. In some reveiws I read its efficiency is almost that of a 80+ bronze. 
So, is there anyway to check where the fault actually lies??

UPDATE: 
Guys, I used Intex UPS of my cousin with my rig and it just worked fine. Even while playing CS Source, I switched off the mains and the UPS gave good backup. Also my Zebronics UPS ran well with her rig and gave good backup too. 
Actually both: my rig and mah cousin's rig are the same. The only difference is that I use a 700W PSU with a Zeb. UPS and hers uses a Zeb. 450W PSU with Intex UPS. 
But my UPS still continues with the problem.

Now can anybody please explain what the problem actually is?


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 31, 2013)

My APC ups was not giving backup, first it gave 20mins but now 5 mins

Today when APC service man came to my house, opened up the ups, he took out a multimeter and connected computer to ups and the multimeter to battery and noted voltage reading.
First it was at 12.6V for 5 mins and thenfalled down To 11...10...9.5...9v And pc shutdowned
He said bad battery but I bought the ups 1 month ago only!!!
Just posted to tell you how to test ups battery


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> EXIDE guys will send the battery for testing on Monday. It will take a day and I will get a new replacement only if the battery is weak. Else the same battery will be returned. So, they have denied to check the battery any further. They even dont have device to check the battery except for the two 200W bulbs.
> 
> About the PSU, its stated to be a 80+ certified one. In some reveiws I read its efficiency is almost that of a 80+ bronze.
> So, is there anyway to check where the fault actually lies??
> ...



both UPS are fine and the PSUs are too but your new FSP PSU needs to be connected with a Pure Sine Wave UPS which costs more than a normal Stepped Wave UPS.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> EXIDE guys will send the battery for testing on Monday. It will take a day and I will get a new replacement only if the battery is weak. Else the same battery will be returned. So, they have denied to check the battery any further. They even dont have device to check the battery except for the two 200W bulbs.
> 
> About the PSU, its stated to be a 80+ certified one. In some reveiws I read its efficiency is almost that of a 80+ bronze.
> So, is there anyway to check where the fault actually lies??
> ...



rating of the intex psu has to be higher than your zeb one pretty sure on that


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 31, 2013)

^^
Both Zeb. and Intex are 600VA UPS.



topgear said:


> both UPS are fine and the PSUs are too but your new FSP PSU needs to be connected with a Pure Sine Wave UPS which costs more than a normal Stepped Wave UPS.



Why so? And how much will one cost? 
Does Pure Sine wave UPS refer to those which are used as Inverters??



kARTechnology said:


> My APC ups was not giving backup, first it gave 20mins but now 5 mins
> 
> Today when APC service man came to my house, opened up the ups, he took out a multimeter and connected computer to ups and the multimeter to battery and noted voltage reading.
> First it was at 12.6V for 5 mins and thenfalled down To 11...10...9.5...9v And pc shutdowned
> ...



k, will ask EXIDE guys to check this way. 
And did APC replace your battery/UPS??


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> k, will ask EXIDE guys to check this way.
> And did APC replace your battery/UPS??


They came on Saturday, Sunday holiday, they said they will contact Me on Monday regarding the issue...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 31, 2013)

^
k, do update me on monday.




topgear said:


> both UPS are fine and the PSUs are too but your new FSP PSU needs to be connected with a Pure Sine Wave UPS which costs more than a normal Stepped Wave UPS.



k, got what Sine Wave UPS is. 
And actually what you have said is right. 
I am using this UPS: *www.zebronics.com/products/ups/zebu700 
and this is the Intex UPS I tested with: *intextechnologies.com/webpages/pro...omputer Peripherals&subcat=UPS&subcat1=600 VA 

The Intex one is a Modified Sine wave UPS, so my rig worked. I think mine is not a sine wave UPS that's why I am facing this problem. 

So, I will have to buy a new Sine Wave UPS. Should I go for a 600VA or a 800VA?. 
And what's the difference between Modified Sine Wave and Simulated Sine Wave? 
600VA Intex is modified Sine Wave but its 800VA and 1KVA are Simulated Sine Wave UPS.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 1, 2013)

Modified sine wave/ stimulated sine wave/ stepped approximation to a sine wave / pseudo sine wave are all same...
Pure sine wave is clean like the electricity quality just like the original grid/ electricity board's power supply

And neither of the brands zebronics or Intex or iball are good, including microtek(experienced)  since they are of cheap quality(I even opened up saw the cheap construction and cheap local components)...

I suspect the battery, cause also for my UMAX double battery(crap)( selled off by weighing, two months back) I replaced with 2 exide batteries and in just 2 months it completely failed and I got a replacement too!

Corsair recommends to use only a pure sine wave ups but my corsair cx430v2 does work nicely with my stepped sine wave ups

Why don't you try swapping the ups batteries with your cousin?
Because it might even be ups's motherboard problem


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

I've read somewhere that it's not recommended to use Modified sine wave/ stimulated sine wave/ stepped sine wave UPS with PSUs which needs pure sine wave as these may cause psu over heating and  shortening of internal componenets but if one wants to use then it should be used only for shutdown the system safely.

Here's the Pure sine wave PSU 
*www.apc.com/products/family/?id=165


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Modified sine wave/ stimulated sine wave/ stepped approximation to a sine wave / pseudo sine wave are all same...
> Pure sine wave is clean like the electricity quality just like the original grid/ electricity board's power supply
> 
> And neither of the brands zebronics or Intex or iball are good, including microtek(experienced)  since they are of cheap quality(I even opened up saw the cheap construction and cheap local components)...
> ...



Swapping the batteries is not possible as the Intex one is still in warranty.
Also if it had been UPS's motherboard problem then it wouldnot even have worked on my cousin's rig. But it did. So, I think its the o/p waveform problem only. Also I had taken the UPS to zeb., they checked and said UPS is fine and if its not giving backup then its the battery problem.

I was going through Zebronics UPS' user manual. In the first lin its written: 
'We thank you for selecting LUMINOUS ULTRA UPS and welcome you to the family of LUMINOUS users.' I think zeb. UPS are made by Luminous. So, are they not good options? 




topgear said:


> I've read somewhere that it's not recommended to use Modified sine wave/ stimulated sine wave/ stepped sine wave UPS with PSUs which needs pure sine wave as these may cause psu over heating and  shortening of internal componenets but if one wants to use then it should be used only for shutdown the system safely.
> 
> Here's the Pure sine wave PSU
> *www.apc.com/products/family/?id=165



When we have limited hardware models and brands available, I dont think this model would be available here. Moreover it would cost more than I expect. The 500VA model must be costing around 4k or so. 
I also read that these modifed Sine Wave UPS are not recommended but I dont think most users are using pure Sine Wave UPS. 
And I need an UPS to shutdown my system safely. 5 mins enough for backup. So, wont these modified Sine wave UPS do the work?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> =
> When we have limited hardware models and brands available, I dont think this model would be available here. Moreover it would cost more than I expect. The 500VA model must be costing around 4k or so.


Pure sine wave isn't a word manufactures have to use, some use it, some don't. In reality, there's *no* such thing as a *truly pure sine wave **ups*


> I also read that these modifed Sine Wave UPS are not recommended but I dont think most users are using pure Sine Wave UPS.
> And I need an UPS to shutdown my system safely. 5 mins enough for backup. So, wont these modified Sine wave UPS do the work?


they will
So it might be a UPS battery problem
can you try swapping the psu? it wont void the warranty


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2013)

To swap the batteries, I will need to unscrew both the UPS, so the seal of the Intex will break. And my uncle wont allow me to do so. 
And why do you think its a battery problem? My UPS runs fine with my cousin's PC. If it had any battery problem then it probably couldnt have given any backup. But it did. 
So, you still think its a battery problem??


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> To swap the batteries, I will need to unscrew both the UPS, so the seal of the Intex will break. And my uncle wont allow me to do so.
> And why do you think its a battery problem? My UPS runs fine with my cousin's PC. If it had any battery problem then it probably couldnt have given any backup. But it did.
> So, you still think its a battery problem??



I said swap PSU'S
Did the ups run on your cousin's pc under full load/heavy games running?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh! PSUs. Still its not possible. 
My UPS was giving me backup when I was using an Intex 450W PSU as standby. But after using this FSP APN 700, my UPS is not giving backup. I also asked FSP and they also said its UPS problem.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2013)

K, guys. I have decided to buy a new UPS.  
These are the quotes I got: 
* Intex/Zeb./Frontech 600VA -- 1.3k 
* V-Guard 600VA -- 1.7k 
* APC 600VA -- 2.1k 
* Microtek 800VA -- 3k 
* Intex 1KVA -- 3k 

Only V-Guard and APC provide two years onsite with 2yr on both battery and UPS. 
How are V-Guard UPSes? Anyone has have/had any experiences?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> K, guys. I have decided to buy a new UPS.
> These are the quotes I got:
> * Intex/Zeb./Frontech 600VA -- 1.3k
> * V-Guard 600VA -- 1.7k
> ...



Can you ask the the shopkeeper if you can take your CPU there and test it on some ups(your preferred choice) on full load/heavy games

well, I have A *VGUARD *ups (SLENDER PLUS 600), I too bought for the same price, last year and it performs well...
but it gets hot a lot, which is very hot, (well most ups get hot but getting hot means electricity getting wasted in the form of heat, but my new APC 600va ups doesn't get hot, gets a little warm on top near vents only on charging)
previously i get 15 min backup on my pc, which might comsume only 100-150w as it has no Graphic card. now im using apc and using it as emergency backup for my DVR and CCTV power supplies (power consumption less than 40W) and got 2 hours+

Be careful not to buy discontinued VGUARD products, the shopkeeper might try to sell you off the discontinued ones to you
I cant comment about their A.S.S but my local computer shop says that both APC and Vguard A.S.S is great.

Now presenty my 1 month old *APC* 600va battery failed, i contacted apc via chat(thursday), they told me to charge for 8-10 hrs and see, it gave only 5mins, told them on (friday) then the next day(saturday) apc service man came to my house and checked it and due to business new financial year opening they said he will replace battery on (wednesday)

I had 2 *numeric* 600VA's one is 
600EX: worked for 2 years, battery change, worked for 2 years, and i changed my psu from zebronics 450W to Corsair 430V2, it made the ups to make loud buzzing sound when on battery, worked for 6 months and battery died
600LI: was purchased 7-8 ears back, changed battery 3 times and still in good working condition

========
needless to say, I had experience with many ups brands.*
the top worst brands are: *
*Microtek:* max 1 year after that useless, will give crazy wave form and batteries will be exhausted, cheap quality local components even in their 1KVA double power plus UPS)(I have 3 double battery 800va ups'es and 1kva ups sold off for Rs.600)(will definitely kill HDD with its inbuilt worst AVR)
*Powercom:* killed my HDD and PSU, but does give 20minutes backup 
*UMAX:* I had 1kva double battery, worked for 1.5 years and then I replaced battery, worked for 2 months and then board died and killed the new set of batteries too
*iBall, Zebronics, Intex, WeP, Frontech:* all cheap quality crap, seriously How can you believe as a tv or ac voltage stabilizer starts from 2k where as these companies will give us voltage fluctuation protections and battery backup for 1.5k itself???
=========


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm, so you recommend sticking with APC!


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Hmm, so you recommend sticking with APC!


but can you ask the the shopkeeper if you can take your CPU there and test it on some ups(your preferred choice) on full load/heavy games???

imo vguard,apc and numeric are good...
but if a problem arises and if the APC India customer care wont care us, we can complain to the headquarters 
but in case of vguard, to whom can we say? consumer court, they won't even care

I have BR600CI-IN APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without auto shutdown software, India 
i bought for Rs.2150. It does not have the *NO-LOAD SHUTDOWN* FEATURE, 
so if you leave the ups on even though the pc is off, and the power goes off then it will work continously on battery until it drains off are the power comes back
but the vguard has *NO-LOAD SHUTDOWN* FEATURE

if you can buy this the BE700Y-IN APC BACK-UPS ES 700VA 230V INDIA
it will be around 3k to 3.5k as it has software monitoring which is helpful


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2013)

With what UPS will I check the load? The shop wont ever allow to check with a new one. So, what's the point in carrying such a big case? 
I am using my PC w/o GPU so load shouldnt be anything more than 150W I guess. 

Any idea how Luminous UPS are? They make UPS for Zebronics.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 3, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> With what UPS will I check the load? The shop wont ever allow to check with a new one. So, what's the point in carrying such a big case?
> I am using my PC w/o GPU so load shouldnt be anything more than 150W I guess.
> 
> Any idea how Luminous UPS are? They make UPS for Zebronics.



what type of warranty do they have?
i think luminous makes ups'es for zebronics and umax too but I'm not sure, the pictures of the ups's seems familiar to me except the front panel 

i had a umax 1kva double battery, worked for 1.5 years and then I replaced battery, worked for 2 months and then board died and killed the new set of batteries too
and the board repair costed me Rs.1450!!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Warranty is same 2yrs and 1yr on battery. 

But I am still confused between V-Guard and APC.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Warranty is same 2yrs and 1yr on battery.
> 
> But I am still confused between V-Guard and APC.



okay both  have same onsite warranty, same battery size, and same output power
>you can go for vguard if you leave the ups powered on even when the pc is off, and when there is a powercut, it will auto turn off sensing that the computer is turned off...*(no load shutdown)*
its build components placing inside is just like normal local ups'es, battery and transformer lie down, and the motherboard is mounted to the roof, has very less holes ans small holes and gets hot

>or you want it to run ups cool, look small and beautiful with no flashy blue lights, looks descent and stands out form other ups'es go for APC
when the apc ups was ripped apart by the service man, the components looked arranged neatly keeping in mind the heat dissipation, putting vent at the top where heatsinks are places, motherboard mounted sideways , both side long vents for transformer heat dissipation, battery is placed vertically to save space
*the unit does not get as sooo hot as vguard*

APC has a *voltage sensitivity setting *which vguard doesn't have
APC has a *circuit breaker *at the back
APC has a *Automatic Self-Test*, everytime you start it but it* didn't *alert me when the battery failed


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> APC has a *voltage sensitivity setting *which vguard doesn't have
> APC has a *Automatic Self-Test*, everytime you start it but it* didn't *alert me when the battery failed


Plz explain me both of these. 
So, you mean V-Guard heats up similarly as that of local Intex/ZEB. UPS? 
And how much backup do both APC and V-Guard give you? 

Can you post the pics of both the UPS side-by-side.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Plz explain me both of these.
> So, you mean V-Guard heats up similarly as that of local Intex/ZEB. UPS?
> And how much backup do both APC and V-Guard give you?
> 
> Can you post the pics of both the UPS side-by-side.


if you want real-life pics of vguard, then i will give you this evening



Spoiler



*www.vguard.in/images/Slender_600_img.jpg
*www.vguard.in/images/slender_plus.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img827/6127/dsc4640o.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img585/9538/dsc4630.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img411/7089/dsc4631b.jpg



*Resettable circuit breaker*
Instead of a hard to find fuse, there is a push-button circuit breaker for easy recovery from an overload or short circuit.

*Automatic self-test *
Periodic battery self-test ensures early detection of a battery that needs to be replaced.*
many state it is useless
*
*
Adjustable voltage-transfer points *
Maximizes useful battery life by widening the input voltage window or tightening the output voltage regulation.
Provides the ability to adapt the UPS for optimal performance in specific power environments or generator applications.

apc gave me 15-16 mins and then falled down to 2 minutes and still the battery is not replaced. 
the service man came 3 days back
they said





> With regards to the service request number "C1-45844xxxxx", I would like to inform that an order has been created to replaced battery, the same would be replaced at the earliest.


and now:





> As per the update from the concern team, the battery would be replaced before Monday.
> The delay was due to the shortage of stocks.


----------



## sumit05 (Apr 4, 2013)

APC & Numeric are good.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> if you want real-life pics of vguard, then i will give you this evening
> 
> apc gave me 15-16 mins and then falled down to 2 minutes and still the battery is not replaced.


 
1. Yes, plz post the pics. Also show the rear connection part side. 
2. So, APC is delaying in your service? 
3. How much backup does the V-Guard UPS give? And except for heating a bit, does it have any other problem(s)? 
4. I think APC runs cooler because it has vents on top and in boh the sides too unlike vents on edges of local ones.



kARTechnology said:


> if you want real-life pics of vguard, then i will give you this evening
> 
> apc gave me 15-16 mins and then falled down to 2 minutes and still the battery is not replaced.


 
1. Yes, plz post the pics. Also show the rear connection part side. 
2. So, APC is delaying in your service? 
3. How much backup does the V-Guard UPS give? And except for heating a bit, does it have any other problem(s)? 
4. I think APC runs cooler because it has vents on top and in boh the sides too unlike vents on edges of local ones.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> 1. Yes, plz post the pics. Also show the rear connection part side.
> 2. So, APC is delaying in your service?
> 3. How much backup does the V-Guard UPS give? And except for heating a bit, does it have any other problem(s)?
> 4. I think APC runs cooler because it has vents on top and in boh the sides too unlike vents on edges of local ones.



1. in apc website there is a 360 degree view, was busy, didn't take pics today 
2. can't say until monday, today i called up and they said they will come today, but did not come...
3. got 10 mins with a 19" monitor and a cpu with dvr card recording cctv with a tvs dotmatrix printer
now using with a standalone dvr and cctv psu and gives 2+ hours(i don't know how, but the power comsumption will be something less than 50w)
4. true better cabinet design

did you ask about numeric ups, there are also good because they are still running after changing battery 3 times from 7-8 years
also it is also same form factor like other ups'es


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 4, 2013)

1. I was asking for the pics of V-Guard. Can you post 'em?
2. Hope they solve your matter soon. 
3. With a DVR Card and DM Printer you were able to get 10mins backup, so that's sufficient. I must be able to get around 15mins backup then. 

Dont know about Numeric but last year Numeric 600VA was available for 1.6k. So, now it must have been 1.7k or so.
K, Just asked the dealer where it was available earlier and he denied. So, availability is an issue.  

I have made my mind for V-Guard actually. But as you say it heats up so, I am a bit worried. 
So, does it heat up like the other desi UPS like Intex, Zeb., UMAX, etc or more or less?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 6, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> 1. I was asking for the pics of V-Guard. Can you post 'em?
> 2. Hope they solve your matter soon.
> 3. With a DVR Card and DM Printer you were able to get 10mins backup, so that's sufficient. I must be able to get around 15mins backup then.
> 
> ...



1. Hey I'm sorry but I will post the pics tomorrow, surely the ups is not at my home but in office
2. My problem was solved today
3. Yes you can get, my local Shop keeper told that even some people get more backup than apc
4. Yes it heats up a lot in my case, but its working fine. But no worries as all local upses are heating like that only.
Today I got my umax ups's from rma( exide batteries) and still the top is heating like anything


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2013)

So, they replaced the battery of your APC UPS. 
I will wait for you to post the pics.

k. then I will go for V-Guard then.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 9, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So, they replaced the battery of your APC UPS.
> I will wait for you to post the pics.
> 
> k. then I will go for V-Guard then.



here it is
 *imageshack.us/a/img521/8571/dsc4835.th.png


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2013)

^^ 
Thanks for the Pics. So, it has 4 plug ports at the back unlike local and APC 600VA which have 3 ports.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 10, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Thanks for the Pics. So, it has 4 plug ports at the back unlike local and APC 600VA which have 3 ports.



Yep, I don't know why 4 plugs because 2 are enough...
Did you buy??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Yep, I don't know why 4 plugs because 2 are enough...
> Did you buy??


Even I have 3 plugs on an APC UPS. Aren't 4 plugs excessive for a 600 VA UPS?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nope, not yet. Searching for a 800VA UPS. If I dont find any, V-GUARD 600VA would be the ultimate choice. 
Will update you after buying. 
And buddy, thanks a lot for your help and support. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Even I have 3 plugs on an APC UPS. Aren't 4 plugs excessive for a 600 VA UPS?



That will atleast allow me to plug my speakers as I dont have enough pluggings from the mains.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 10, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Nope, not yet. Searching for a 800VA UPS. If I dont find any, V-GUARD 600VA would be the ultimate choice.
> Will update you after buying.
> And buddy, thanks a lot for your help and support.
> 
> ...



800va? What's your budget?
In apc 700va around 6.5k( USB software monitoring
And 1kva around 5-5.5k ( no software version) ( dual battery)

Try if you can find numeric upses in 800-1kva


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not looking for APC. Its very costly and way over my budget. 
I am looking for V-GUARD and Numeric 800VA.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 11, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> My APC ups was not giving backup, first it gave 20mins but now 5 mins
> 
> Today when APC service man came to my house, opened up the ups, he took out a multimeter and connected computer to ups and the multimeter to battery and noted voltage reading.
> First it was at 12.6V for 5 mins and thenfalled down To 11...10...9.5...9v And pc shutdowned
> ...


My APC 600VA currently gives >30 mins. of battery backup.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> My APC 600VA currently gives >30 mins. of battery backup.



Today My battery failed again, see the apc rma post


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2013)

Again! 
That's not expected from APC. 
Or is there any electricity problem in your area.

Again! 
That's not expected from APC. 
Or is there any electricity problem in your area.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Again!
> That's not expected from APC.
> Or is there any electricity problem in your area.
> 
> ...



Nope,
My remaining all numeric and crap umax working perfectly, using numeric 600va plus and gives me 23mins


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

So, the unit you are using might be a defective one. This time as 'em to replace the whole UPS with a new one.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So, the unit you are using might be a defective one. This time as 'em to replace the whole UPS with a new one.



If they give me a refurbished one should I accept?


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

IMO you shouldn't. You have bought it just a month or two ago. So, you must demand for a new one.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> IMO you shouldn't. You have bought it just a month or two ago. So, you must demand for a new one.



Thanks today got 4mins only, will eat that chatperson today when power comes back

Whatever I say "I apologise for the inconvenience caused ** again"
"I deeply regret the inconvenience caused" 

ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

Dont listen to him. Just force him to give a new replacement.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Dont listen to him. Just force him to give a new replacement.



chatting with those stupids
apc:  I am sorry to inform that you will be not getting a new unit as replacement , as per policy a new unit will be replaced if at all problem occurs with in a month of purchase.
me:  yes I reported the problem within ONE MONTH, RIGHT? THAT THE UPS IS NOT GIVING BACKUP
apc:  Please stay online.

edit: *will never buy apc again*


apc:  Thanks for being online.
apc:  I have forwarded the details to the service team regarding the same, first let our engineer visits your location and find out the problem.
me:  how many days???
me:  Yes. Update the same.
apc:  We will arrange an engineer within 4 working days to inspect the unit.
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

So, they agreed to replace your UPS na??

And I dont find On-Site warranty any good in such a situation.


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 12, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> So, they agreed to replace your UPS na??
> 
> And I dont find On-Site warranty any good in such a situation.



who knows, they said first a man will come and check and then say weather refurbished or new :eeksign:
it is injustice, i reported the problem within one month itself


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 12, 2013)

You should post this matter in the RMA section too. May be you can get some help. 
Also contact APC via e-mail regarding this issue.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 6, 2013)

ok so you got the v-guard but the problem still persists...so nwhy did u get belkin surge protector??


----------



## karun.rathod24@gmail.com (Nov 25, 2013)

Personally I recommended APC Brand UPS is best and given warranty also... Have a look at the list of APC UPS products at *www.apc.com . I hope your will get best one


----------

